# LM CUSTOMS



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

So I was in Dallas this past weekend and I stopped at the shop to visit the homies ... and I took a few pics ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

tha blue mc is off the hook!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

damn let me get my loc's i'm being blinded by all the chrome, mayne it looks nice though. i'm jealous


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

blue mc got it going on


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 08:31 PM
> *
> [snapback]2953660[/snapback]​*


mirror shine


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 All the way from Kansas! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

this family brought their ride to L&M to get it ready for the ULA picnic the following day


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

LayItLow ...


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

TRYIN TO PUT LM CUSTOMS ON THA MAP. D-TOWN REPRESENTIN.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 08:57 PM
> *
> [snapback]2953809[/snapback]​*


thats a nice mural....any pics of the car it belongs too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i agree, mural looks badass.


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2005, 09:11 PM
> *i agree, mural looks badass.
> [snapback]2953860[/snapback]​*



CAR IS A 68 LINCOLN GETTIN PUT TOGETHER AS WE SPEAK.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2005, 09:01 PM
> *thats a nice mural....any pics of the car it belongs too
> [snapback]2953837[/snapback]​*


it goes to a '68 Linc, I believe ... sorry, but I didn't get any pics of the car ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 09:14 PM
> *it goes to a '68 Linc, I believe ... sorry, but I didn't get any pics of the car ...
> [snapback]2953878[/snapback]​*


do you know who did the work


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

LM puts out some nice rides,to bad i get any work done by them!!!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 07:57 PM
> *
> [snapback]2953809[/snapback]​*


I like this pic..........girls are very pretty


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

whats that going on^^


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Pix' !!!!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight pix homie!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2005, 09:48 PM
> *whats that going on^^
> [snapback]2954056[/snapback]​*


an ugly ass car...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 07:54 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2953788[/snapback]​*


I CHECKED OUT THOSE STANDS , THEY ARE TIGHT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2005, 09:24 PM
> *do you know who did the work
> [snapback]2953909[/snapback]​*


Custom Concepts in Dallas


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

THATS AN LS1!!!! IS THAT A BEL AIR? I CANT TELL.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Apr 5 2005, 08:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its a 55.......we just put that LS1 in it. it also has a chrome transmission, disc brakes, chrome rearend, a arms, drive shaft, power windows, & a digital dash. .....should be out in about 2 months.


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

WOOOO DAMN!!! thats gonna be the shit 

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 5 2005, 09:33 AM
> *Its a 55.......we just put that LS1 in it. it also has a chrome transmission, disc brakes, chrome rearend, a arms, drive shaft, power windows, & a digital dash. .....should be out in about 2 months.
> [snapback]2955768[/snapback]​*


very nice. a customers or yours?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2005, 09:39 AM
> *very nice.  a customers or yours?
> [snapback]2955797[/snapback]​*


customer


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

that's a badass 55, what kinda suspension are you putting in it?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 5 2005, 09:48 AM~
> *that's a badass 55, what kinda suspension are you putting in it?
> [snapback]2955840[/snapback]​*


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 5 2005, 10:53 AM
> *I dont remember the name, but it has tubular arms.
> [snapback]2955851[/snapback]​*


orale, so you bought the whole new front clip?.....can't wait to see what it looks like.....

i'm gonna start on an old 55 truck soon....we're gonna go with a 78 monte carlo front clip.....those new clips are expensive, almost 2g's without power steering


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 5 2005, 10:08 AM
> *orale, so you bought the whole new front clip?.....can't wait to see what it looks like.....
> 
> i'm gonna start on an old 55 truck soon....we're gonna go with a 78 monte carlo front clip.....those new clips are expensive, almost 2g's without power steering
> [snapback]2955875[/snapback]​*


I'll take more pics. We have a couple more projects out back that i want to post.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

the work ya doing looks damm good..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work....that blue MC looks clean!!!!!  you vatos get down..


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 5 2005, 10:23 AM
> *the work ya doing looks damm good..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: keep up the good work....that blue MC looks clean!!!!!  you vatos get down..
> [snapback]2955968[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 5 2005, 01:26 AM
> *I CHECKED OUT THOSE STANDS , THEY ARE TIGHT !  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2954922[/snapback]​*


Yes they are ...


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

no more pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so when is dallas coming to houston for that hop at macgregor?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2005, 06:08 AM
> *so when is dallas coming to houston for that hop at macgregor?
> [snapback]2960830[/snapback]​*


?? :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2005, 07:08 AM
> *so when is dallas coming to houston for that hop at macgregor?
> [snapback]2960830[/snapback]​*


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

who car is that LM


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

When is the hop at houston? :dunno:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2005, 07:08 AM
> *so when is dallas coming to houston for that hop at macgregor?
> [snapback]2960830[/snapback]​*


after FIESTA in san antonio.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

cool! we might go :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 6 2005, 04:16 PM
> *cool! we might go :biggrin:
> [snapback]2963136[/snapback]​*


sweeeet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

Say do u know who all going to be out there to hop? :biggrin: 
when are u taking off to houston Mr.A


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'll be there watching. lol!  :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*NICE RIDES LM!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 7 2005, 06:59 AM
> *NICE RIDES LM! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Apr 6 2005, 02:32 PM
> *who car is that LM
> [snapback]2962654[/snapback]​*


customer


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 6 2005, 04:25 PM
> *Say do u know who all going to be out there to hop? :biggrin:
> when are u taking off to houston Mr.A
> [snapback]2963205[/snapback]​*


I got a pretty nice team lined up. I might have a couple of show cars going too. A couple of guys with show cars came up to me after the ULA meeting last night and wanted to know if it was just hoppers that were going. I told them to bring their cars too. The more the merrier. Im working on a date where everyone is free maybe may 8. (mothers day-cinco de mayo weekend) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2005, 04:26 PM
> *i'll be there watching.  lol!    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2963212[/snapback]​*


Dont forget your camera. :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I've requested suggestions on the date from the Houston topic, as well ... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5280&p=2967058&


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 7 2005, 08:54 AM
> *Dont forget your camera.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2966996[/snapback]​*


i still have those pics of when your g-body gave out at that hop in dallas in late summer of last year. will give to dena next time i see her or pm me your addy and i'll send them.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 7 2005, 06:54 AM
> *Dont forget your camera.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2966996[/snapback]​*



hey homie what happen to chucky


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Apr 7 2005, 09:27 AM
> *hey homie what happen to chucky
> [snapback]2967140[/snapback]​*


Whats up TOP. i mean "DA PUNISHER". FUCK CHAKY, LUIS, & JESSE <----COCK-BLOCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2005, 10:09 AM
> *I've requested suggestions on the date from the Houston topic, as well ...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5280&p=2967058&
> [snapback]2967062[/snapback]​*


what's the status on the caddy?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 7 2005, 09:34 AM
> *what's the status on the caddy?
> [snapback]2967177[/snapback]​*


it's at LM Customs getting the interior done  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 09:21 AM
> *i still have those pics of when your g-body gave out at that hop in dallas in late summer of last year.  will give to dena next time i see her or pm me your addy and i'll send them.
> [snapback]2967110[/snapback]​*


That was a sad, sad, day. These fuckers still wont let me forget.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 7 2005, 09:39 AM
> *That was a sad, sad, day.
> [snapback]2967210[/snapback]​*


tell me about it, had ******* running for cover when shit was flying all over the place. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 09:42 AM
> *tell me about it, had ******* running for cover when shit was flying all over the place.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2967224[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 7 2005, 07:34 AM
> *Whats up TOP.  i mean "DA PUNISHER". FUCK CHAKY, LUIS, & JESSE  <----COCK-BLOCKERS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2967175[/snapback]​*


Hey Homie I was the punisher all night jajaj, Dammm cock blockers more beer and more beer :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Apr 7 2005, 09:47 AM
> *Hey Homie I was the punisher all night jajaj, Dammm cock blockers more beer and more beer :roflmao:
> [snapback]2967259[/snapback]​*


  at least someone got laid. btw luis didnt keep his promise either. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2005, 10:39 AM
> *it's at LM Customs getting the interior done  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2967208[/snapback]​*


orale.....can't wait to see it....keep us posted


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 7 2005, 09:55 AM
> *orale.....can't wait to see it....keep us posted
> [snapback]2967301[/snapback]​*


----------



## DEF-C (Jul 21, 2002)

NICE WORK HOLMES !


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEF-C_@Apr 7 2005, 10:03 AM
> *NICE WORK HOLMES !
> [snapback]2967339[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice work LM customs


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 7 2005, 11:07 AM
> *nice work LM customs
> [snapback]2967564[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 7 2005, 08:49 AM
> *  at least someone got laid. btw luis didnt keep his promise either.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2967275[/snapback]​*



that's okay Mr.A......


because the pussy WILL & CAN wait........ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 7 2005, 07:14 PM
> *that's okay Mr.A......
> because the pussy WILL & CAN wait........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2969655[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: WOO - HOO!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

This is one of the projects i was talking about.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Next one in line.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Someone asked me about the front suspension on the 55. Pic isnt too good but oh well.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Front counter.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

65 VERT.... :0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Driveway shot.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Sneak peek of EX214GIRL'S fleetwood


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll take more pics tomorrow. My memory stick got full. :angry:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It gonna Happen, you can't stop it....

CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA 
TO ALL OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS, HENTE & ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE ULA AT KIEST PARK ON SUN APRIL 17th. ALL THE MAJOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND FIRME SOLO LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT KEIST PARK IN DALLAS ON SUN APRIL 17th.. SO COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILIA, KIDS, AND JOIN US FOR SOME FREE FUN IN THE SUN COOK OUT. ALL THE BADEST HOPPER IN THE DFW AREA WILL BE THERE TO CHALENGE FOR THE KING OF THE STREET BELT. SO HOMIE IF YOU AIN"T THERE YOU AIN'T ANYWHERE. SO WHY GO ANYWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU CAN JOIN US FOR FREE...... SO COME ON OUT SEE THE BEST AND FORGET THE REST.....JOHN KING OF THE HOMIES - HOMIE STYLN 69 IMPALA


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 07:55 PM
> *It gonna Happen, you can't stop it....
> 
> CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 05:55 PM
> *It gonna Happen, you can't stop it....
> 
> CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 07:55 PM
> *It gonna Happen, you can't stop it....
> 
> CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 06:55 PM
> *It gonna Happen, you can't stop it....
> 
> CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

L. M. CUSTOMS
1630 S. BUCKNER
DALLAS, TX. 75217
214.309.0511 - SHOP
214.309.0221 - FAX


----------



## Qube of Phaylanx C.C (Apr 8, 2005)

Lots of props 2 the crew of LM. And a big whats up 2 Louis @ Tony


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Qube of Phaylanx C.C_@Apr 8 2005, 09:45 AM
> *Lots of props 2 the crew of LM. And a big whats up 2 Louis @ Tony
> [snapback]2972159[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 7 2005, 08:40 PM
> *Sneak peek of EX214GIRL'S  fleetwood
> [snapback]2969793[/snapback]​*


nice fucken caddy, i'm diggin the frenched antennas...what kinda rims are you gonna put on it?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 7 2005, 08:29 PM
> *Someone asked me about the front suspension on the 55. Pic isnt too good but oh well.
> [snapback]2969721[/snapback]​*


looks good... r u going with bags?or just drop spindles with coil-overs?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 8 2005, 10:17 AM
> *looks good... r u going with bags?or just drop spindles with coil-overs?
> [snapback]2972309[/snapback]​*


bags....ill take pics of the trunk today.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 8 2005, 09:36 AM
> *bags....ill take pics of the trunk today.
> [snapback]2972430[/snapback]​*


your officially a "POST WHORE" now......... :biggrin:


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 8 2005, 10:39 AM
> *your officially a "POST WHORE" now......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2972450[/snapback]​*



no shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 8 2005, 01:32 PM
> *no shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2973171[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

I cant post too many of this next one, but you will be able to see it soon @ a news stand near you....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 65 Rivi.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=142823]:0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

....
:angry: Ill post the rest when i get to a better computer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 8 2005, 01:45 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2973215[/snapback]​*


whore on whoratio


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 8 2005, 02:16 PM
> *whore on whoratio
> [snapback]2973342[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

3 more pics of the white 65


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll take more pics & post them tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

....


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

LM CUSTOMS is tight...started workin there as of today... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight pix homie!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 9 2005, 11:44 PM
> * LM CUSTOMS is tight...started workin there as of today... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2977899[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Apr 9 2005, 11:49 PM
> *Tight pix homie!
> [snapback]2977908[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. I'll take more pics tomorrow.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i remember the first time i saw that green 64 hoppin here in houston at the magnificos show , i was really impress, you are really representing texas with all the customs rides u build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 10 2005, 07:37 PM
> *i remember the first time i saw that green 64 hoppin here in houston at the magnificos show , i was really impress, you are really representing texas with all the customs rides u build :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2980237[/snapback]​*


 Appriciate it :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr A...those are some tight pics u took...ill be up there tommorrow too...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 10 2005, 08:07 PM
> *Mr A...those are some tight pics u took...ill be up there  tommorrow too...
> [snapback]2980406[/snapback]​*


C-YA THERE.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

BIG PROPS TO L&M THEY DO SOME GREAT WORK FROM HYDRO INSTALLS TO COMPLETE REBUILD, GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







































NOW CAN I GET A DISCOUNT?.........JUST KIDDING, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Apr 10 2005, 08:36 PM
> *BIG PROPS TO L&M THEY DO SOME GREAT WORK FROM HYDRO INSTALLS TO COMPLETE REBUILD, GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NOW CAN I GET A DISCOUNT?.........JUST KIDDING, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!!
> [snapback]2980612[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 10 2005, 10:16 PM
> *
> [snapback]2981114[/snapback]​*


I'll smoke wicha too. uffin: Thanks for tha pic.


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

tony, you are officially a post whore!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 11 2005, 01:38 AM
> *tony, you are officially a post whore!
> [snapback]2982127[/snapback]​*


I KNOW, I KNOW.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Me 30 mins. ago  .


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Then this fucker comes along.... :angry:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

ME AFTERWARD


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

at least you get invited to games these days :angry:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 11 2005, 08:40 AM
> *at least you get invited to games these days  :angry:
> [snapback]2983007[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: AW MAN!.....DIDN'T YOU GET THE MEMO :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2005, 02:37 AM
> *ME  AFTERWARD
> [snapback]2982332[/snapback]​*


23 cents, not even enough for a postage stamp


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2005, 08:58 AM
> *:roflmao: AW MAN!.....DIDN'T YOU GET THE MEMO  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2983062[/snapback]​*



just in case yall forgot......214.680.7215


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 11 2005, 02:40 PM
> *at least you get invited to games these days  :angry:
> [snapback]2983007[/snapback]​*



That's what happens when you become a solo rider!! :biggrin: :biggrin: No one cares about you anymore!! :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2005, 08:37 AM
> *ME  AFTERWARD
> [snapback]2982332[/snapback]​*



Hell, you don't even have enough to call that person you missed on Wed after the meeting!! :cheesy: (Fuckin Louie and Chucky) beer is more important then their homeboy :cheesy: :cheesy: I hate fools like that!!! :angry:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

what happened to this g ride


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 11 2005, 11:36 AM
> *Hell, you don't even have enough to call that person you missed on Wed after the meeting!! :cheesy:  (Fuckin Louie and Chucky)  beer is more important then their homeboy :cheesy:  :cheesy:    I hate fools like that!!! :angry:
> [snapback]2983640[/snapback]​*


Hey fucker, Dont forget your part in that bullshit. :angry:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 11 2005, 11:42 AM
> *
> 
> what happened to this g ride
> [snapback]2983663[/snapback]​*


I still have it. I wanted to build something else, but the $$ is looking kinda funny. So im just going to paint it & change the wheels......I just dont want to be out there with the same ol shit.....gets kinda boring seeing the same car over & over.


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2005, 05:48 PM
> *Hey fucker, Dont forget your part in that bullshit.  :angry:
> [snapback]2983690[/snapback]​*


I tryied to make them leave, but they wouldn't


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 11 2005, 11:58 AM
> *I tryied to make them leave, but I KEPT ORDERING MORE BEER
> [snapback]2983750[/snapback]​*


Here let me edit that for you....


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 9 2005, 07:24 PM
> *....
> [snapback]2977251[/snapback]​*


i recognize that green impala.....i've seen it on a few magazines.....it's cool to finally put a face to a name, but in this case a ride to a shop.....damn mr a......you guys need your own reality tv show....... uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2005, 01:31 AM
> *Then this fucker comes along.... :angry:
> [snapback]2982324[/snapback]​*


QUE ONDA TONY , WHERES THE INVITATION TO THE CASINO !


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 11 2005, 12:54 PM
> *QUE ONDA TONY , WHERES THE INVITATION TO THE CASINO !
> [snapback]2983959[/snapback]​*


We try to play at least once a week....pm me your # & ill call you for the next one.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2005, 11:55 AM
> *We try to play at least once a week....pm me your # & ill call you for the next one.
> [snapback]2983966[/snapback]​*


IM JUST PLAYING BRO , I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO PLAY POKER , BUT IF YOU GET A DICE GAME GOING IM THERE !
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 11 2005, 01:02 PM
> *IM JUST PLAYING BRO , I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO PLAY POKER , BUT IF YOU GET A DICE GAME GOING IM THERE !
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2983988[/snapback]​*


The dice game starts after the poker game....... Sometimes we do them @ the same time, on the same table. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah, i'm startin to feel that solo rider shit. but its all good. as soon as scott and henry get out there i'll have all the help i'm gonna need. i did the last show by my damn self. like i said its all good.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 11 2005, 02:48 PM
> *yeah, i'm startin to feel that solo rider shit. but its all good. as soon as scott and henry get out there i'll have all the help i'm gonna need. i did the last show by my damn self. like i said its all good.
> [snapback]2984583[/snapback]​*


You act like your the only one who's been out there representing by yourself.. I did that shit for a long time & you NEVER saw me :tears:.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2005, 01:31 AM
> *Then this fucker comes along.... :angry:
> [snapback]2982324[/snapback]​*


drink miller lite and play poker i can dig that shit. we used to do that every friday at my house. :thumbsup:


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ok i'll represent... this weekend at the rincon show :biggrin: 


anyone coming out to help me set up???


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 11 2005, 05:54 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ok i'll represent... this weekend at the rincon show  :biggrin:
> anyone coming out to help me set up???
> [snapback]2985408[/snapback]​*


Good Luck with that....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA Picnic and King of theStreet car Hop at Keist Park Sun April 17. Homie if you ain''t there your absolutley no where... John King ogf the Homie - 69 Impala Homie Styln - DALLAS LOWRIDERS............


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2005, 06:33 PM
> *ULA Picnic and King of theStreet car Hop at Keist Park Sun April 17. Homie if you ain''t there your absolutley no where... John King ogf the Homie - 69 Impala Homie Styln - DALLAS LOWRIDERS............
> [snapback]2986143[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

NICE WORK LM CUSTOMS.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 11 2005, 09:57 AM
> *just in case yall forgot......214.680.7215
> [snapback]2983535[/snapback]​*


yea.....
in case yall forgot my # ,too........972-504-6270





















:roflmao:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

WHERE IS MR A. TONIGHT ? COMPUTER PROBLEMS ???


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 11 2005, 10:18 PM
> *WHERE IS MR A. TONIGHT ? COMPUTER PROBLEMS ???
> [snapback]2986897[/snapback]​*


he's probably sleeping.......


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Apr 11 2005, 06:54 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ok i'll represent... this weekend at the rincon show  :biggrin:
> anyone coming out to help me set up???
> [snapback]2985408[/snapback]​*


boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2005, 04:51 PM
> *drink miller lite and play poker i can dig that shit. we used to do that every friday at my house.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2985171[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 11 2005, 10:33 PM
> *NICE WORK LM CUSTOMS.
> [snapback]2986634[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 11 2005, 12:34 PM
> *i recognize that green impala.....i've seen it on a few magazines.....it's cool to finally put a face to a name, but in this case a ride to a shop.....damn mr a......you guys need your own reality tv show....... uffin:
> [snapback]2983878[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: Thanks man, It would be a comedy. Thats for sure. OCC aint got shit on us. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 8 2005, 10:13 AM
> *nice fucken caddy, i'm diggin the frenched antennas...what kinda rims are you gonna put on it?
> [snapback]2972287[/snapback]​*


Thanks! :thumbsup: going to put some custom ordered (from LM Customs  ) 14x7's, of course ... :biggrin:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

WUZ UP LUIS YOU MUST BE BUSY BRO. BUT THATS O.K.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Apr 12 2005, 12:46 PM
> *WUZ UP LUIS YOU MUST BE BUSY BRO.  BUT THATS O.K.
> [snapback]2989384[/snapback]​*


He aint doing shit......probably on poker stars


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

WUZ UP WITH THE MOONLIGHT JOB


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 12 2005, 12:56 PM
> *He aint doing shit......probably on poker stars
> [snapback]2989429[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Got any pics of Regals that ya have done...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 07:07 AM
> *Got any pics of Regals that ya have done...
> [snapback]2993839[/snapback]​*


YEAH, I HAVE MORE PICS TO POST. JUST BEEN TOO LAZY TO POST THEM.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Tryin to some ideas for my ride...but also been thinkin about gettin a CUTTY.. :dunno:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 13 2005, 06:53 AM
> *YEAH, I HAVE MORE PICS TO POST. JUST BEEN TOO LAZY TO POST THEM.
> [snapback]2994014[/snapback]​*


lazy or busy?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 07:57 AM
> *Tryin to some ideas for my ride...but also been thinkin about gettin a CUTTY.. :dunno:
> [snapback]2994041[/snapback]​*


I got one for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 13 2005, 08:01 AM
> *lazy or busy?
> [snapback]2994061[/snapback]​*


BOTH


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 13 2005, 07:09 AM
> *I got one for sale.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2994101[/snapback]​*


nooooooooo...not "THE SMOKER".... :roflmao: 















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Tight...is it stock or customized already, year, color, etc...u no shit like that


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 13 2005, 07:09 AM
> *BOTH
> [snapback]2994107[/snapback]​*


 :angry: A_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Qube of Phaylanx C.C (Apr 8, 2005)

So Tony, this cutty smokes real bad


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 13 2005, 08:13 AM
> *nooooooooo...not  "THE SMOKER".... :roflmao:
> j/k :biggrin:
> [snapback]2994121[/snapback]​*


SSSHHHHHHHHH........IT DOESNT SMELL LIKE THAT IN THERE ANYMORE. I GOT A NEW AIR FRESHINER. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Qube of Phaylanx C.C_@Apr 13 2005, 08:19 AM
> *So Tony, this cutty smokes real bad
> [snapback]2994144[/snapback]​*


YEAH, BUT ONLY FROM THE INSIDE.


----------



## Qube of Phaylanx C.C (Apr 8, 2005)

What tha hell


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

how much for da cutty?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 08:14 AM
> *Tight...is it stock or customized already, year, color, etc...u no shit like that
> [snapback]2994122[/snapback]​*


STOCK, 84, WHITE, DAILY DRIVER


----------



## Qube of Phaylanx C.C (Apr 8, 2005)

Tony check ur e-mail on here, so we can talk


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 13 2005, 08:23 AM
> *STOCK, 84, WHITE, DAILY DRIVER
> [snapback]2994172[/snapback]​*


wanna fix one up myself, either a regal, cutty, or monte...make it a street hopper :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 08:23 AM
> *how much for da cutty?
> [snapback]2994171[/snapback]​*


WELL TALK ABOUT IT TODAY. IM GOING TO THE SHOP AFTER WORK SO YOU CAN TEST DRIVE IT.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Qube of Phaylanx C.C_@Apr 13 2005, 08:25 AM
> *Tony check ur e-mail on here, so we can talk
> [snapback]2994181[/snapback]​*


GOTCHA.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

what time homie???


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 08:31 AM
> *what time homie???
> [snapback]2994209[/snapback]​*


AFTER 5:30


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Aight then ...C YA there then...


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

But dont really want my regal anymore...need somethin fresh and new...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 08:35 AM
> *Aight then ...C YA there then...
> [snapback]2994220[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 08:36 AM
> *But dont really want my regal anymore...need somethin fresh and new...
> [snapback]2994230[/snapback]​*


what year is it? maybe we can work out a trade. Ive been looking for a 87 regal.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

damn....mine is an 86 regal limited


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 08:43 AM
> *damn....mine is an 86 regal limited
> [snapback]2994260[/snapback]​*


CLOSE ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Ill show u it inside and out later at da shop...u probably have seen it be4...it was parked outside...silver with da grey top


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 08:45 AM
> *Ill show u it inside and out later at da shop...u probably have seen it be4...it was parked outside...silver with da grey top
> [snapback]2994270[/snapback]​*


Are you @ the shop? If you are let me know so i can send this taco lady over there....


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope not right now...ill be there like in an hour or so


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 08:50 AM
> *Nope not right now...ill be there like in an hour or so
> [snapback]2994282[/snapback]​*


TOO BAD........YOUR MISSING OUT...


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 07:45 AM
> *Ill show u it inside and out later at da shop...u probably have seen it be4...it was parked outside...silver with da grey top
> [snapback]2994270[/snapback]​*


I saw you rollin down Buckner yesterday then.....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats up EX214. Do you want me to send the taco lady over there too?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 13 2005, 08:51 AM
> *TOO BAD........YOUR MISSING OUT...
> [snapback]2994288[/snapback]​*


You and the damn taco lady! :ugh: :roflmao: 

SilverRegal:
I think I saw that regal at the shop the other day .... is it the one w/out a backseat? it has speakers there instead?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 13 2005, 08:56 AM
> *Whats up EX214. Do you want me to send the taco lady over there too?
> [snapback]2994309[/snapback]​*


No thanks ... Grandma made me some tacos this morning! lero, lero! But I know something else you can hook me up with ... :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

naw homie...mine is ALL stock...with silver flakes..


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2005, 09:00 AM
> *No thanks ... Grandma made me some tacos this morning! lero, lero! But I know something else you can hook me up with ...  :0
> [snapback]2994319[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## Blazin_214 (Apr 13, 2005)

What ever happened to the other MRA??


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 13 2005, 08:56 AM
> *I saw you rollin down Buckner yesterday then.....
> [snapback]2994306[/snapback]​*


Really...did that regal have some funny lookin spoked wheels and sounds loud...???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 13 2005, 07:56 AM
> *Whats up EX214. Do you want me to send the taco lady over there too?
> [snapback]2994309[/snapback]​*


nice color..like the all red center rims....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 09:26 PM
> *nice color..like the all red center rims....
> [snapback]2997359[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Finally got that rear end off that impy yesterday....it was a bitch to take off with the bolts rounding out but fuck it :uh: ...its done :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 14 2005, 10:01 AM
> *Finally got that rear end off that impy yesterday....it was a bitch to take off with the bolts rounding out but fuck it :uh: ...its done :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2999613[/snapback]​*


I thought you were never going to get it off..... I saw you struggling & said fuck it ..im going to the beer store. :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 13 2005, 08:17 PM
> *Really...did that regal have some funny lookin spoked wheels and sounds loud...???
> [snapback]2997311[/snapback]​*


I remeber because of the colors on it & because when you were turning onto Buckner & I thought you were gonna hit me...... :biggrin: 

you werent....... it's just me all paranoid on the streets....I've been hit so many times.....


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

Hay man what about lowjoes hydraulics in Ft.worth they holdin it down in the south


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 14 2005, 10:02 PM
> *I remeber because of the colors on it & because when you were turning onto Buckner &  I thought you were gonna hit me...... :biggrin:
> 
> you werent....... it's just me all paranoid on the streets....I've been hit so many times.....
> [snapback]3002708[/snapback]​*


What were u drivin?


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 15 2005, 06:01 AM
> *What were u drivin?
> [snapback]3003857[/snapback]​*


a Mountaineer....

I'm always rollin on Buckner :uh: .....but because of my job


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

i think i remember u then


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

had to add these old skool pics to this topic, too ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 18 2005, 03:04 PM
> *had to add these old skool pics to this topic, too ... :biggrin:
> 
> *


spank you very much for the pics.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 18 2005, 03:04 PM
> *had to add these old skool pics to this topic, too ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 14 2005, 11:30 AM
> *I thought you were never going to get it off..... I saw you struggling & said fuck it ..im going to the beer store.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000317[/snapback]​*


you had to go get your "light beer " huh?.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 18 2005, 10:51 PM
> *you had to go get your "light beer " huh?.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3018944[/snapback]​*


cuanto por el chicloso?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 18 2005, 02:04 PM
> *had to add these old skool pics to this topic, too ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics. i love this truck


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blazin_214_@Apr 13 2005, 10:52 AM
> *What ever happened to the other MRA??
> [snapback]2994987[/snapback]​*


he's from St.Louis


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Was up Luis 
L & M one of the best custom shop's in Texas


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 7 2005, 01:55 PM~3770041
> *Was up Luis
> L & M one of the best custom shop's in Texas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Jesus, this topic arose from the grave. :worship:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just showing Luis some Love homie 
I see one of Luis custom's all most every LRM
that come's out


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Wut up LM?!?!?! Keep putting out them cars out. Still waiting for another one for the Texas Boyz. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

TTT for LM ... :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2005, 01:10 PM~3770129
> *Jesus, this topic arose from the grave.  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Yea...L & M puts out some bad ass rides...Much props !!!!!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

IRVING CUSTOMZ :biggrin: 








j/k l&m are koo people also


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Sep 28 2005, 12:15 AM~3900087
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ :biggrin:
> j/k l&m are koo people also
> *


 :roflmao:


where's Alex at (to see this)?


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

When ya gonna bring sum hoppers to joe's again????Da'black Lac'is tight!!!


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 28 2005, 12:22 PM~3902919
> *boooooooooooo
> :thumbsdown:  :twak:  j\k
> *


Damn.I'm glad I wasnt talkin about mine...I'd really get boooed... :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Sep 28 2005, 02:44 PM~3903448
> *Damn.I'm glad I wasnt talkin about mine...I'd really get boooed... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr A, whats up man, what have you been up to


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Sep 29 2005, 09:48 AM~3908857
> *Mr A, whats up man, what have you been up to
> *


what's up rob?


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 09:54 AM~3908886
> *what's up rob?
> *


Not much bro...been lookin for a new toy, picked up a town car as my new daily...finally picked up a cutty as something to work on :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Sep 29 2005, 11:02 AM~3909280
> *Not much bro...been lookin for a new toy, picked up a town car as my new daily...finally picked up a cutty as something to work on  :biggrin:
> *


that's cool. regal still at home. haven't had time for it as of late. been messing with my '73 caprice.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 11:03 AM~3909287
> *that's cool.  regal still at home.  haven't had time for it as of late.  been messing with my '73 caprice.
> *


Is that so....i wouldnt mind taking it off your hands... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Sep 29 2005, 08:48 AM~3908857
> *Mr A, whats up man, what have you been up to
> *


repo'ing cars !


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Sep 29 2005, 09:48 AM~3908857
> *Mr A, whats up man, what have you been up to
> *


CHILLIN' ........WORKING............ I HAVENT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE....WHATCHA BEEN UP TO?


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Sep 30 2005, 12:34 PM~3916913
> *CHILLIN' ........WORKING............ I HAVENT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE....WHATCHA BEEN UP TO?
> *


Not much...still going to school...hows everyone at LM


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Sep 30 2005, 08:11 AM~3915102
> *Is that so....i wouldnt mind taking it off your hands... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i'll probably sell it later, but for more than what i got it for since i've been putting money into it :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank's Ex214 Gurl........ :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 6 2005, 04:52 PM~3955495
> *Thank's Ex214 Gurl........ :biggrin:
> *


Anytime


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS TO LUIS MY RIDE IS COMING ALONG


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2005, 03:46 PM~3955458
> *i'll probably sell it later, but for more than what i got it for since i've been putting money into it  :biggrin:
> *


lol...just let me know when u are....ill take it back quick


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ANOTHER BAD ASS PROJECT FROM LM CUSTOMS ... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry3976291


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 10 2005, 02:20 PM~3976344
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS PROJECT FROM LM CUSTOMS ...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry3976291
> *


3rd place nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

...?


----------



## Pablo Escobar. (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 7 2005, 09:37 AM~4354724
> *...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pablo Escobar._@Dec 7 2005, 11:47 AM~4354767
> *:dunno:
> *


I don't really like that light pink ....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Luis, please call 832-277-0205 when you see this


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Merry Christmas to all L&M fsmily and friends...
John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

LM CUSTOM  
HAPPY X-MAS TO ALL THE HOMEBOY'S AT L.M.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 7 2005, 12:02 PM~4355284
> *Merry Christmas to all L&M fsmily and friends...
> John - Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 7 2005, 03:08 PM~4356759
> *LM CUSTOM
> HAPPY X-MAS TO ALL THE HOMEBOY'S AT L.M.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

POST SOME PIC OF WHAT YOU WORKING ON LM
LET SEE THEM SHOW STOPER'S


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 7 2005, 03:25 PM~4356900
> *POST SOME PIC OF WHAT YOU WORKING ON LM
> LET SEE THEM SHOW STOPER'S
> *


I'LL GO BY THE SHOP & SNAP A FEW PICS TODAY.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 7 2005, 04:26 PM~4356905
> *I'LL GO BY THE SHOP & SNAP A FEW PICS TODAY.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 7 2005, 10:37 AM~4354724
> *...
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: Cool 

Thank you Mr. A


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 8 2005, 11:07 AM~4363030
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


  

so where the pics at?! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 8 2005, 12:22 PM~4364082
> *
> 
> so where the pics at?! :cheesy:
> *


It was FREEZING last night nicca. I went str8 home. I'll try to go today.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all, Spokes and Juice has postponed the shoots this weekend and rescheduled for next week, which may workout better since it's the ULA Christmas party at Frijolies. so let's try and get as many cars to the Christmas party. Let's also see about having a little hopping action going on too...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 8 2005, 02:26 PM~4364588
> *It was FREEZING last night nicca. I went str8 home.  I'll try to go today.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 8 2005, 10:22 AM~4364082
> *
> 
> so where the pics at?! :cheesy:
> *


looks to me like SOMEONE'S(Mr.A) slacking on the pictures.....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

pics!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Do I need to say it too...........

~~~ P I X ' S ~~~~


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

OK, OK. I WENT TO THE SHOP TODAY ON MY LUNCH BREAK & TOOK A FEW PICS.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THATS IT!!!!!  :dunno:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

what's the excuse now???


DEAD BATTERY ON THE DIGITIAL?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Dec 15 2005, 01:11 PM~4411435
> *what's the excuse now???
> DEAD BATTERY ON THE DIGITIAL?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Dec 15 2005, 01:09 PM~4411417
> *THATS IT!!!!!   :dunno:
> *


GIVE ME A SEC.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 15 2005, 11:12 AM~4411451
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Dec 15 2005, 01:14 PM~4411460
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 YOU THOUGHT I DIDNT GO BACK :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=386969] :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr A missed you guys at the meeting last nite, you guys com'n out to the ULA dinner this Sat nite. Bring Chuckie with you and that ol'man Louie...LOL,LOL.....
Ol'Man John


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THANKS MR.A :thumbsup: BUT WHERE DID THE PICS GO? :uh:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Dec 15 2005, 11:18 AM~4411484
> *THANKS MR.A  :thumbsup: BUT WHERE DID THE PICS GO? :uh:
> *


HOUDINI UP TO HIS OLD TRICKS AGAIN!....

NOW YOU SEE THEM NOW YOU DONT!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Dec 15 2005, 01:18 PM~4411484
> *THANKS MR.A  :thumbsup: BUT WHERE DID THE PICS GO? :uh:
> *


THEIR BACK. IM KINDA HAVING TROUBLE POSTING THEM :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Dec 15 2005, 02:23 PM~4411511
> *HOUDINI UP TO HIS OLD TRICKS AGAIN!....
> 
> NOW YOU SEE THEM NOW YOU DONT!
> *


and the pics you promised?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Dec 15 2005, 01:23 PM~4411511
> *HOUDINI UP TO HIS OLD TRICKS AGAIN!....
> 
> NOW YOU SEE THEM NOW YOU DONT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 01:26 PM~4411534
> *and the pics  you promised?
> *


CHECK YOU EMAIL :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 15 2005, 02:27 PM~4411546
> *CHECK YOU EMAIL  :0
> *


i did. nada. need detailed pics of what we talmbout the other day.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Dec 15 2005, 11:23 AM~4411511
> *HOUDINI UP TO HIS OLD TRICKS AGAIN!....
> 
> NOW YOU SEE THEM NOW YOU DONT!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 01:27 PM~4411552
> *i did.  nada.  need detailed pics of what we talmbout the other day.
> *


  LET ME RESEND THEM.........MY FUCKING COMPUTER IS TRIPPIN.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 11:26 AM~4411534
> *and the pics  you promised?
> *


oops sorry I forgot all about it 

Tony needs to go over to my house cause it's just there in the drive way...


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 11:27 AM~4411552
> *i did.  nada.  need detailed pics of what we talmbout the other day.
> *


hey I"M the seller here!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2005, 01:17 PM~4411481
> *Mr A missed you guys at the meeting last nite, you guys com'n out to the ULA dinner this Sat nite. Bring Chuckie with you and that ol'man Louie...LOL,LOL.....
> Ol'Man John
> *


  I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT BUT, I THINK CHUCKIE & LUIS ARE GOING.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Dec 15 2005, 02:33 PM~4411588
> *hey  I"M the seller here!
> *


Yeah, but he's the Man of the House. lol


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 11:37 AM~4411624
> *Yeah, but he's the Man of the House.  lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: 

I'm more of a man than he is...haha...j/k... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 01:37 PM~4411624
> *Yeah, but he's the Man of the House.  lol
> *


 :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 15 2005, 02:45 PM~4411674
> *:thumbsdown:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Dec 15 2005, 02:45 PM~4411671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :nono:
> 
> I'm more of a man than he is...haha...j/k... :biggrin:
> *


ay buey!


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=392330]


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=393419]*<span style=\'color:red\'>

PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE "UNITY"!

</span>*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR GOING OUT TO ALL THE CREW FROM " L&M CUSTOMS " FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. !


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 15 2005, 12:06 PM~4411380
> *OK, OK. I WENT TO THE SHOP TODAY ON MY LUNCH BREAK & TOOK A FEW PICS.
> *


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Dec 21 2005, 08:19 AM~4450901
> *[attachmentid=393419]<span style=\'color:red\'>
> 
> PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE "UNITY"!
> ...


alright!...
unfinished hoopties are welcomed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

NICE WORK LM CUSTOM .... MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR GOING OUT TO ALL THE CREW FROM " L&M CUSTOMS " !!!!!! FROM GERARDO MIRAGE C.C.DALLAS  :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=405193]


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

WE WANT TO WELCOME YOU TO JOIN US
FOR DANCE TICKET’S OR RAFLE TICKET’S CALL , E-MAIL or PM
JOSE: 214-356-1633 ; [email protected] ; liljoe 
DAVID: [email protected] ; TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE


----------



## El Caballero (Jan 11, 2006)

hey,can someone hook me up with a pnone# or address?
l&m did some custom work on my cuz's 80 monte about 8-10 years ago.car is still rolling & still looking good.now i got an 86 caballero(gmc version of the el camino)
and i would like luis to put his personal touch on it 
thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

LM Customs
1630 South Buckner Blvd.
Dallas, Texas
214.309.0511


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 24 2006, 02:45 PM~4694804
> *
> *


DID YOU CHOOSE YOUR COLORS YET.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

whats up Mr A...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

what's up Mr. A how u been doing in Lm Custom? i ask u tell luis do u have seen any used parts impala fender left 1966 ?? . when u hit up me let know whenever homie . i want u tell luis " what's up LM CUSTOM 1# " homies long time .


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

what lm customs from dallas lowriders.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 13 2006, 01:58 PM~4840155
> *:0
> *


they look nice


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 13 2006, 04:01 PM~4840175
> *they look nice
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

MR.A -- where the PIX's of L&M's new work's of art


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

WHAT'S UP MR. A ???  GERARDO


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

WHAT LM CHARGE FOR A FULLY WRAPPED XFRAME? 
EXCHANGE


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

hi everyone, I wanted to let you guys know that tomorrow will be our first meting of the year. Please try to make an effort to attend this meeting. This will be an important meeting because we have lots of things to talk about. It's the new year, so let's start it off right. Once again, 1st meeting of the year 2007 is, Thursday, January 11th @ 8:00 pm - Pugsley's Library. I hope to see everyone.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hey ladies and gentlemen...... I just got a call from Joe Ruiz and he said that anyone attending the meeting will receive a FREE collectors eddition magazine, there is a box full of mag's and it will be first come, first serve. The magazines are from Tony V. See you guys later...........


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just a reminder that we have a meeting this thursday April 5th. Please bring easter eggs, $20.00 & prizes for the easter egg hunt. John will be collecting these items at the meeting. This is the last meeting before the picnic and need to make sure everything is good. Meeting starts at 8:30......*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MAY 31ST @8:30PM - PUGSLEYS LIBRARY............ *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN: ALL ULA/DFW CAR CLUBS, SOLO RYDERS, FEMALES, PEEPS

Hello everyone, I wanted to let you know that M DOT will be shooting a music video this coming Monday. If your interested, here is the information:

Music video shoot will be for the song "Check Your Boy Out"
There will be 2 shoots one in the morning and one in the afternoon

1st shoot will be @ Bruton Bazaar @ noon
2233 Prairie Creek Rd. Dallas, Texas 75227 (Pleasant Grove)

2nd shoot will be @ South Side on Lamar @ 6PM - until ???
1409 S. Lamar St. Dallas, Texas 75215

Once again, its for this coming MONDAY, June 4th
He is requesting a Convertable Impala (If you have one, please contact Freddy B). If he cannot get an Impala, any convertable will be good. They are also needing some females, lot of them. So for all the ladies that are interested per Tim, please get your nails & toes done and PLEASE use lotion. Car clubs I know alot of you guys have nice rides, so get them ready, & bring them out on Monday. ANYONE interested (and if you have nothing to do on Monday), please come by, it will be fun, who knows we may see your car or you on his video. If you need more info please call Freddy B @ 972-880-6719...... See you guys there.................*


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Music video shoot will be for the song "Check Your Boy Out"
There will be 2 shoots one in the morning and one in the afternoon

1st shoot will be @ Bruton Bazaar @ noon
2233 Prairie Creek Rd. Dallas, Texas 75227 (Pleasant Grove)

2nd shoot will be @ South Side on Lamar @ 6PM - until ???
1409 S. Lamar St. Dallas, Texas 75215

If you need more info please call Freddy B @ 972-880-6719...... 
*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*REMINDER..............*
meeting thursday, June 14th Pugsleys Library - 8:30


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 12 2006, 09:32 AM~6746295
> *
> *


TONY, I TALKED TO YOUR BROTHER YESTERDAY AND HE TOLD ME YOU WERE IN THE HOSPITAL ,I HOPE YOU GET BETTER SOON HOMIE !


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

hey peeps, this is belinda, I was trying to see if you guys can help me out. My little brothers truck (below) was stolen from my moms house this morning around 4am in West Dallas. I need to see if you guys can help out by keeping your eyes open. If you guys see this truck please let me know or call the cops for us. My brother only 22 yrs old, had busted his ass to have a little something so some busta can just come out and take his stuff. His truck had a touch screen radio, screens, system and some 24"s. We call the cops but they said they cant do much becuase the window was not busted. So can I please get your help and if you see it, please call the cops or let me know. Thanks 


http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k240/la_bella_princessa-12/******.jpg


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA meeting this Thursday, June 28th @ 8:30 pm. --- Pugsley's Library - 35 & Walnut Hill *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Bump this to the top. 

Anyone have pics of current L&M projects ?*


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 2 2007, 12:46 PM~8218776
> *Bump this to the top.
> 
> Anyone have pics of current L&M projects ?
> *


HERES A FEW I TOOK A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jul 2 2007, 01:54 PM~8219216
> *HERES A FEW I TOOK A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jul 5 2007, 02:23 PM~8240486
> *
> *


You never called me homie. Waiting to get the Cutty worked on....... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders CC, Sorry Picnic CANCELED. The parks dept called and said the park is soaked. They have provided me with 3 new dates. Were looking at Aug 26.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING tonight at 8:00 pm..... Pugsley Library - 35& Walnut Hill*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

* THE SHOW IS A GO SCREW THE RAIN... TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE

HERE IS A MAP*

VFW MAP TO THE TECHNIQUES 2ND ANNUAL VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW 15 JULY 2007 RAIN OR SHINE


Shot at 2007-07-13


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

* Homies More PIX.. click the link below.. Again I want to Thank everyone for the support and all the car clubs from the ULA...
that came to show BIG PROPS
*

VFW Benefit car Show Techniques.. PICTURES


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA meeting Thursday, July 26th
Pugsley's Library
Walnut Hill and 35
8:00pm*


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

He luis what up doc this is Hector from back in tha 90's.
I drove tha green 68 Impala with chrome 13's and the pit bull's on tha trunk.

Im out now, and will be hiting you up as soon as I get some $$$ ready !

rolling like back in tha day


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 24 2007, 02:01 PM~8380335
> *He luis what up doc this is Hector from back in tha 90's.
> I drove tha green 68 Impala with chrome 13's and the pit bull's on tha trunk.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jul 24 2007, 03:17 PM~8381274
> *
> *





HEY DID YOU ROLL IN A 61 IMP.... THAT RIDE WAS BAD ASS !
WHAT YOU WORKING ON NOW ?


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

Yo Louis, this is Pido from LOW4LIFE DFW, I met you at the ULA meeting, I'm new to the area and the ULA and wanted to know if this is your shop. If so can I come by check out some of your work and take a shop tour. You do nice work, hope to meet you soon. Yeah, I got the 78Olds Cutlass "Grape Crush". Send me a PM, Thanks!!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*HOPPER FOR ALL THEM SHIT TALKERS ! :0 















*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

THEY GOT THE LAST OF THE 175'S ~14~ COPPERS !

FOR SALE ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

LS MONTE CARLO










63 IMPALA





















PIN STRIPEING


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*WHO REMEMBERS THESE CARS ?*

:0 










































HA HA HA ! ! ! ! 
*DU2CE!*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 12:00 PM~8560996
> *WHO REMEMBERS THESE CARS ?
> 
> :0
> ...



i used to cruise the van with tim to reverchon back in the day ,it brings back memories,david is that white and gold 64 impala that u were talking about????


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yup !


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

MAN YOU BRINGING BACK SOME OLD MEMORIES :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 15 2007, 02:32 PM~8562206
> *MAN YOU BRINGING BACK SOME OLD MEMORIES :biggrin:
> *



you want memories i got pics of the isuzu,sittin fat on 15 by 10s noting but all gold :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Aug 15 2007, 04:52 PM~8562329
> *you want memories i got pics of the isuzu,sittin fat on 15 by 10s noting but all gold  :biggrin:
> *



15 x 10's all gold NOW, THATS G-SHIT ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

HELL YA!!!! CAUSE BACK THEN THAT WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 16 2007, 09:18 AM~8567222
> *HELL YA!!!! CAUSE BACK THEN THAT WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!
> *



shit i think it still is !


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

PUT SOME ON YOUR RIDE AND BE THE NEW DUMB LOOKIN MOTHERFUCKER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 16 2007, 09:42 AM~8567379
> *PUT SOME ON YOUR RIDE AND BE THE NEW DUMB LOOKIN MOTHERFUCKER!!!! :biggrin:
> *




NO, Thank you .......


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

COOL, WE STILL HOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Somebody owes me a hose, noids, fluid, and fuck it a car wash wth a polish


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 16 2007, 10:34 AM~8567767
> *Somebody owes me a hose, noids, fluid, and fuck it a car wash wth a polish
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: how about a hose end. and a pat on the back !


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 09:39 AM~8567800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  how about a hose end. and a pat on the back !
> *


Booo......upset customer is bad for the raza


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 16 2007, 10:42 AM~8567828
> *Booo......upset customer is bad for the raza
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 09:44 AM~8567840
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## lil_sexy (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh: :barf:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 09:56 AM~8567936
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


X2....


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 12:53 PM~8560945
> *THEY GOT THE LAST OF THE 175'S ~14~ COPPERS !
> 
> FOR SALE ! ! ! ! ! !
> ...


NEED A SET OF THOS HOMIE ...HOW MUCH$$$


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 08:56 AM~8567936
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


x3


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Aug 16 2007, 09:47 AM~8568425
> *x3
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

ahi wuey el cucuy


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Aug 16 2007, 01:24 PM~8569302
> *ahi wuey el cucuy*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Know anyone who has a set of 13X7 wire wheels. At least the rim to be in good cond. spokes can have some rust. Let me know


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 8 2005, 10:13 AM~2972019
> *L. M. CUSTOMS
> 1630 S. BUCKNER
> DALLAS, TX. 75217
> ...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 09:56 AM~8567936
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


DAMN ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Aug 21 2007, 06:57 PM~8609553
> *Know anyone who has a set of 13X7 wire wheels. At least the rim to be in good cond. spokes can have some rust. Let me know
> *



Luis got a NEW set of 14x7's, in the shop.
with a set of the last cooper 175 ! ! ! ! ! ! :0


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k97/technqieus/Picture3027.jpg[/img]


Is this the bomb that was built to represent the lowrider council back in the days when it was started???


LRM even did a photo shoot in Houston I think. Anyways damn shame this is what it looks like now.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SUP LM FROM HARD KANDY


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA meeting tomorrow, Thursday, September 6th.... Pugsleys Library on 35 & Walnut Hill........... Please be there at 8pm......... thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
Ladies and Gentlemen just a reminder......... we have a ULA meeting tonight 8:30pm @ Pugsleys.... And for those of you guys that have not paid your dues, please do so tonight....... See you there.......thanks[/b]


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 28 2007, 03:23 PM~8662055
> *SUP LM FROM HARD KANDY
> *


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Dose L&M still do convertables I want to do my 86 regal and heard they use to do them. Anyone know if they do and how much.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Halloween Fright Fest Sat Oct 27th. Reserve your table by getting 12 tickets. Contact any member for tickets and more information...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA meeting this thursday, oct 4th...... Remember if you dont show up have a member from your club show up. There are lots of things to talk about and we also need to update the contact list. ALSO for those of you that have not paid your dues, now would be the time to pay up, remember HOPTOBERFEST is coming and is right around the corner........ 

October 4th
Pugsleys Library
35& Walnut Hill
8:30 PM

see you there*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Sep 29 2007, 02:49 PM~8895375
> *Dose L&M still do convertables I want to do my 86 regal and heard they use to do them. Anyone know if they do and how much.
> *


 Give them a Call.....................................  

L. M. CUSTOMS
1630 S. BUCKNER
DALLAS, TX. 75217
214.309.0511 - SHOP


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Louie, how many tickets you need for our Halloween party? 10 tickets reserves you a table..


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2007, 09:48 AM~8906970
> *Give them a Call.....................................
> 
> L. M. CUSTOMS
> ...


I will thanks :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, October 18th @8:30pm - Pugsleys Library*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

DALLAS, TX to Jarro Kafe

Take exit #436/NORTHWEST HWY toward GRAPEVINE go 0.2 mi 11.7 mi 
Turn LEFT on W NORTHWEST HWY(TX-12-LOOP W) go 0.1 mi 11.8 mi 
Bear RIGHT on N STEMMONS FWY go 0.2 mi 12.0 mi 
Turn RIGHT on CENTEX DR go < 0.1 mi 12.0 mi 
Turn RIGHT on FINNELL ST go < 0.1 mi 12.0 mi 
Arrive at 10319 FINNELL ST, DALLAS, on the RIGHT 
10319 FINNELL ST, DALLAS, TX


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*The meeting for November 15th will be in Arlington. They (Jarro Kafe) wanted us to move the meeting day to Tuesday and that he would close the place down just for us, but that was a NO GO. So Sam brought up going to his friends wrestling ring. Everyone last night (if you were there) agreed to go there and give it a shot. So next meeting will be @ * 

*
P. C. W. - THE GYM

Located at the Six Flags Mall

2922 Galleria Drive

Arlington Texas 76011

817.652.1555*


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*ULA meeting this Thursday, November 15th, 8:30 PM new location D Bar
This is what was back then, HWY CAFE. The only thing is that they DO NOT sell food anymore. They did say you can bring your own take out or fast food as long as you buy drinks. Please be there, we have to talk about the toy drive and other small issues. Any questions, feel free to contact me. thanks, Belinda  *

*D Bar 
6521 E. Northwest Hwy 
Dallas, TX 75231 *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>For ONLY $10.00 you can have your own personal copy of the 2008 Magnificos Calendar... 

Anyone interested please call Tim Walls A*K*A "The People's Choice"

He will be selling them this Thursday at the ULA meeting......

They are ONLY $10.00.........

What are you waiting for.........
Get your copy before they are gone.............

thanks for your support ...........</span>

(The calendar was made possible by sponsors such as M3 Graphics, <span style=\'color:green\'>Hard Kandy Kustomz, Sakari Bar & Grill, Auto Sound Solutions, Cavalino Tequila, La Paletera, Mark's Paving, Remco Insurance, Bubbles Car Wash, Krome Dome and many more.)

A PORTION OF THE SALES WILL BENEFIT THE HELEN CARMONA SCHOLARSHIP FUND AWARDED EACH YEAR DURING THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW.*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

*GRAND OPENING THIS SATURDAY AT LADY’S CHOICE 

Come support ULA members Jaime and David from D-Town Bombs car club on their opening day. 

In case you didn’t know they are the new owners of Lady’s Choice.

FREE FOOD!!! 

MUST BE 21 AND HAVE VALID ID


Lady’s choice

3022 W Davis

Dallas Tx 75211 *


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Does anyone have the *new* address for LM Customs? 

Or is it still the same?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 5 2008, 10:59 AM~10578333
> *Does anyone have the new address for LM Customs?
> 
> Or is it still the same?
> *



As far I know.... he still there..... I was at his shop, mid last week..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 5 2008, 12:24 PM~10578799
> *As far I know.... he still there.....  I was at his shop, mid last week..
> *


WHERE'S THE NEW PIX............


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 5 2008, 09:59 AM~10578333
> *Does anyone have the new address for LM Customs?
> 
> Or is it still the same?
> *


Still at the same spot Mando. I just went there today. Their new spot it gonna be off 175 somewhere down in Balch Springs...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> i will have up some good pic of it in a day or so,, im asking $8,000 O.B.O....or ill let the car go for $6,500 O.B.O ,, BUT if you got a car AND SOME MONEY,, im NOT looking for 4 doors or F.W.D.... e-mail me the info on your car and some pics of it.. or
> call me at 409-995-0809
> or 832-867-3877
> ask for mike or james


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> > :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> > i will have up some good pic of it in a day or so,, im asking $8,000 O.B.O....or ill let the car go for $6,500 O.B.O ,, BUT if you got a car AND SOME MONEY,, im NOT looking for 4 doors or F.W.D.... e-mail me the info on your car and some pics of it.. or
> > call me at 409-995-0809
> > or 832-867-3877
> > ask for mike or james


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/2448/po...13092415mk8.jpg


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just passing threw


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey peeps, dont forget about the ULA meeting this Thursday, June 26th. Will be at THE D BAR. Any questions, pls call me. *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*  -Friendly reminder to all ULA members-

Dont forget we have our meeting Thursday, August 21
8:30 PM @ The D BAR
any questions, please call me.
C-ya there......... *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ANYONE GOT THE ADDRESS & PHONE NUMBER FOR THE NEW SHOP? 

DETAILS ON THE OPEN HOUSE THIS WEEKEND??? 

:ugh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 26 2008, 01:18 PM~11442013
> *ANYONE GOT THE ADDRESS & PHONE NUMBER FOR THE NEW SHOP?
> 
> DETAILS ON THE OPEN HOUSE THIS WEEKEND???
> ...


X2 old phone is disconnected


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 26 2008, 11:18 AM~11442013
> *ANYONE GOT THE ADDRESS & PHONE NUMBER FOR THE NEW SHOP?
> 
> DETAILS ON THE OPEN HOUSE THIS WEEKEND???
> ...



 X3


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GOT THE INFO - SATURDAY 30TH - AFTER 1PM

905 Haymarket Mesquite,texas 75180 (near pullidos plating)


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

U.L.A Meeting this Thursday, September 4th - @ The D- Bar
8:30 PM

Please be there, lots of things we need to cover, HOPTOBERFEST coming soon. Send a rep from each car club if the pres or vice pres of your car club cant make it. Any questions please contact me or sophia.


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEMBERS, Dont forget we have a meeting this Thursday, September 18, 2008. Meeting like always @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm. HOPTOBERFEST is almost here and we need to get everything together. Please be there, need to send someone from each club/shop/ect. SEE YOU THERE!!!! *


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_As most of you know Jimmy from Sherman is having a cook out this saturday sep. 20th. at this location 2400 S Dewey Sherman Tx 75090. As some of you know the Hispanic heritage committee voted him out therefore he will not be hosting the carshow like he has been for several years. So Jimmy has decided to trow a cook out on this day and asks for you support to prove that with out Jimmy they will not have support from the ULA. I will have maps this thursday at the meeting for those that don't have access to a computer. There will be a DJ, also there will be portable restrooms. Jimmy's friend also has a BIG smoker so if you can't bring a grill that one will be available for anyone._


















http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=33.612443...20dewey%2075090


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Good Morning!

Just wanted to let you guys know that MIRAGE CAR CLUB is going to sponsor a train for the HOPTOBERFEST. Like the one we had last year at Joe Pool Lake. So for all the kids, once you get your face painted (by SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB), you can then hop on the train for a little ride..... Thanks Guys.........


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA Meeting this Thursday, October 2nd @ 8:30pm ~ THE D BAR ~ *


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

anybody got the new number???


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

I called him on this number today 214-718-0459


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tomorrow - Thursday, October 16, 2008. Same place - The D BAR - 8pm
any questions, call me. Thanks................See you there.......*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING, this Thursday, October 30th. Need to know if you are planning a Toy Drive ASAP so I can added to the events list. Any questions, call me or send me and email. See you guys at the D-Bar Thursday...*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*
At this time we have no one for the North Dallas Region or Ft. Worth Region. We would like for someone to take over, if you would like to be in charge of one of these areas, please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... thx*


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT for a good shop


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Reminder to all ULA - we are having our ULA meeting this Thur. November 13, 2008 @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm...... Any questions, please call me. thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*
If you have any questions please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... THX*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 AM~12104542
> *Tejano Super Car Show Press Release
> Recognition Awards
> Ector County Coliseum Building A
> ...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hello Peeps, just a reminder about the ULA meeting this Thur. November 20th. Lots of things to cover, so please send someone from your club/shop to the meeting. Thx*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I need to know by today if you have any stops scheduled for a toy drive. This needs to be added to the events sheet and that will get printed this evening. Please let me know as soon as possible if you have something so we can added now. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is one more............ thx


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Tomorrow, Sunday, November 23, 2008
we have Garlands Finest & Mellow Kings @ DEJAVU Audio & Concepts @ 11414-a Garland RD. Dallas, TX 75218*


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 09:28 PM~2953644
> *:0
> *



:nicoderm: 
DAMN!!! ALL THE CHROME BLINDED THAT POOR KID!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Simply Stunnin CC is hosting another car wash / toy drive for the Santa Cop / ULA 2008 toy drive. 

Where: Good Deels Tires & Wheels Services
1700 S Westmoreland Rd
Dallas, Tx. 75211
When: 11-29-2008
Time: 10am-4pm
Cost: $5 donation or a New Unwrapped Toy (Benefiting the Santa Cop / ULA Toy Drive)

Come thru and get your car washed, drop a toy in the collection box and bring a smile to a childs face this holiday season. After all Christmas is all about the kids.*


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

For sale if yall know anyone.$6,500.00 OBO
CALL ME OR E-MAIL ME AT 
972-805-7609 [email protected]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Dont forget to come out and show support.........*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. all ULA Members:

Per Joe Ruiz, <span style=\'color:blue\'>you must attend tonight's ULA meeting. This is a really important meeting and he needs you there. You need to send someone else from your club or shop if you cannot make it. Thanks and see you guys at The D Bar tonight @ 8:30PM.</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Pls come out and bring an unwrapped toy to this event.... Thank you.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*THEN ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH WE HAVE BLVD ACES FROM 12NOON-5PM @ HOOTERS IN DENTON: *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*U.L.A. Meeting this Thursday, December 11th @ The D Bar - 8:30 P.M.
Need to be there, we will go over the Toy Drive's Last Stop and Christmas Party.
Thanks*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 


Dallas Cruise Night 

LETS GET THIS STARTED


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good Morning Peeps...........*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*(If you are in charge of a region, try to see about how many toys you have so we can get an idea of what he have so far.)</span>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. ULA:

This weekend is our most important weekend, we had our last ULA meeting for the year last night and we went over some stuff. If you were not present this info is for you.


On Saturday we will have our last Car Show / Toy Drive @ Naro's Sports Bar. It is in East Dallas (1111 S Beacon St. Dallas, TX 75223). It will be from 12-5pm. On Sunday we will have the last Toy Drive Stop @ OK Sports Bar (7315 Gaston Ave Dallas,TX 75214). We will first meet at Joes Burgers (4408 Ash Ln, Dallas, TX 75223) @ 1pm and we will leave Joes Burgers at 2pm. We are asking for everyone that will do the caravan to be ready to leave by 2pm and also we all need to bring 2 (or more) toys with you that day. When we get to OK Sports Bar, Dallas Police - Santa Cops will be waiting there with a truck to load up all the toys to take to the needy families. Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home. We will have media coverage there so please be on your best behavior. If you have any questions, please make sure you call me. Also if you had a region that you were in charged off, please be sure to pick up all toys and just have them ready for Sunday. We hope to raise 3,000 toys, so get your family and friends to come and join us and have them bring a toy, the more the merrier........ HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
*LOVE - BELI**


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is the flier.............


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## sick with it (Dec 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Happy Holidays from my family to yours. <span style=\'color:green\'>Wishing everyone a great Christmas. Be safe and God Bless You!!

From the Guillen Family : )</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*F.Y.I NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT........ <span style=\'color:green\'>We will have our first ULA Meeting next week, Thursday, January 15th........ Don't forget that the fee is $50.00. This is due next week at the meeting, if you are planning to be in the ULA for the year 2009, please make sure you bring your $$. Thanks and I will see you guys next week.</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009 

Thursday, January 15, 2009

<span style=\'color:green\'>The D Bar - 6521 E Northwest Hwy - Dallas, TX 75231
8:30pm</span>

Please be sure you bring your ULA DUE for the year 2009. The Dues will be $50.00.
I will see you there....... Have a great week.....

<span style=\'color:green\'>Any questions, please call or send me an email...</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA MEETING
WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
LOCATION - THE D BAR
MEETING TIME - 8:30PM

<span style=\'colorurple\'>PLEASE don't forget to bring money for the dues....... Not everyone has payed, so if you want to be a member of the ULA for the year 2009, please be sure to bring your cash. Thanks and we appreciate you being part of this organization. </span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good Morning Peeps!
Hope everyone has a great day.
T~G~I~F
Have a good weekend.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN: ULA PEEPS

Per Tino with Principales:: The Blood Drive/Car show from this weekend at Al's Burger Shack has been CANCELLED until further notice. PLEASE pass this information, Once again the Blood Drive/Car show that Principales was doing this weekend has been CANCELLED.......... thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT, MARCH 12TH
SAME PLACE - THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

good work ... that blue monte is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

man i didn't even think infiniti was still around


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Mar 17 2009, 07:25 PM~13308386
> *man i didn't even think infiniti was still around
> *



Oh man they still around and they got some bad ass ride cooking up ! 

just of the top of my head ... a Hopper, a OG 61 and about 4 full show cars..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*
LM Customs - 214-718-0459
905 Haymarket. Mesquite,texas 75180 *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 20 2009, 11:33 AM~13336261
> *
> LM Customs  -      214-718-0459
> 905 Haymarket.  Mesquite,texas 75180
> *


Dont get lost.....I did


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MARCH 26TH 
AT THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Mar 17 2009, 06:25 PM~13308386
> *man i didn't even think infiniti was still around
> *


me either!

























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm just kidding


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 23 2009, 04:03 PM~13363918
> *me either!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm just kidding
> *




:angry: THATS FUCKED UP P ! ! ! !


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 20 2009, 10:33 AM~13336261
> *
> LM Customs  -      214-718-0459
> 905 Haymarket.  Mesquite,texas 75180
> *


you should post up pics of the new building I know you probably have some


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2009, 03:05 PM~13363934
> *:angry:  THATS FUCKED UP P ! ! ! !
> *


 :angel: just kidding!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 23 2009, 04:05 PM~13363940
> *you should post up pics of the new building I know you probably have some
> *


Nope, I dont everytime I try and get some Luis tells me to wait till the shop is clean....... 
Guess I will never get to take pic of it !


He does have some bad ass cars up the the 64 & 63 3converts.... the black 59 the 60's corvett... and all them other ride's !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 23 2009, 04:07 PM~13363958
> *:angel: just kidding!
> *



I know.......... I know you rep LM Customs, just like the rest of us. We dont even get hook ups out of it ether !


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2009, 03:07 PM~13363960
> *Nope,  I dont everytime I try and get some Luis tells me to wait till the shop is clean.......
> Guess I will never get to take pic of it !
> He does have some bad ass cars up the the 64 & 63 3converts.... the black 59  the 60's corvett... and all them other ride's !
> *


I should go clean...just in the front tho...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 23 2009, 04:09 PM~13363980
> *I should go clean...just in the front tho...
> *



fuck it ......... DONT ! ! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2009, 03:13 PM~13364013
> *fuck it ......... DONT ! ! ! !  :biggrin:
> *


I do need some new LM shirts...I wear tony's old ones to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 23 2009, 04:16 PM~13364038
> *I do need some new LM shirts...I wear tony's old ones to sleep :biggrin:
> *



mine got put in with the red's and now I got pink LM shirts


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey ladies and gentlemen, Just wanted to remind everyone about the ULA Meeting tomorrow and Per Luis (LM Customs) we all need to take a bag or bags of candy so he can start filling the Easter eggs. Please pass the word. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey ULA PEEPS, 

Hey guys, I need to know if you have an event coming up as soon as possible. (Like maybe no later than today), I will be making corrections and adding new events today. Once I am done they will get printed. If I dont get your info it will not be added to the list. Please call, email me or mesg. me asap. Thanks*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*
LM Customs - 214-718-0459
905 Haymarket. Mesquite,texas 75180 *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Attn ULA PEEPS,

Please be sure to bring ALL filled Easter eggs to the meeting tonight. We will be collecting all of them tonight at the ULA Meeting. Thanks

Meeting at D Bar - 8:30pm*


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 8 2009, 01:20 PM~13517940
> *
> LM Customs  -      214-718-0459
> 905 Haymarket.  Mesquite,texas 75180
> *


Pics!!!!!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'colorrange\'><span style=\'color:red\'>ULA'S 8TH ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
</span>
EASTER EGG HUNT (In Memory of Magali Morales) WILL BE AT 1PM 

**Pls be sure that all beverages MUST be in cups**

thanks for everyones support with the easter eggs</span>*


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

HOW IS LOUIE DOING?????


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Last word I got on Louie is, he is stable but still very ill.. Keep Louie in your prayers..


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Luis will be alright.......... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:angel: prayers with louie & family!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

The 18th is SATURDAY.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, we will be doing an emergency/mandatory meeting this Friday, April 17th.
The meeting will take place at Will's Shop (where the benefit fundraiser will be) 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs, TX. We would only like to have an officer of each club or shop to come to this meeting. It will be a quick meeting, also if you are donating an item (and is not a big item) can you please take it to the meeting that evening so we can see all that we have, here are some of the items that some people have said they will donate. If someone else would like to donate an item please let me know at 214-536-5769 or call Will at 214-989-8392.

13x7 wire wheels(donated by Estilo Car Club)
a bike (donated by Torres Empire)
a club banner (donated by Oso-Subliminal)
20 tickets to the car show in Ft.Worth (donated by Lucio)
Pinstripe on bike or car (donated by Chris)
a bottle of liquor (still don't know what kind, but might even be 2 of them)
Hugo will donate 10 embroidered shirts
some costume jewelry (donated gabby from Unique Cars)
tires (donated by Ghetto Dreams)
gift cards to chilli's and tgif (donated by from Low4Life)
CD's (donated by myxtremeradio.net)
CD's (donated by Dj. Juan)
selling tacos and drink
some concrete for a covered patio or driveway


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey guys don't forget that we have a meeting tonight at Will's Shop. The address is 4000 Pioneer RD
Balch Springs, TX 75180
the meeting will get started at 8pm

Please send 1 or 2 representatives from your club/shop. If you are donating an item please, please be sure to bring it with you (if its something small). Also it's not to late to donate an item, we will gladly accept any and all donations. This will be a quick meeting, so please be on time so we can get started as quickly as possible. If you have any questions please call me or send me an email. Or you can always call Will @ 214-989-8392. Thanks and see you guys at the meeting.

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Fundraiser for Luis Morales (LM Customs)
Sunday - April 19th
12N-5pm

We will be selling food and drinks and lots of raffles

Please pass the word for the Fundraiser the more people the better. So invite all your family, friends and neighbors. This is for a great cause. Let's also continue to keep Luis and his family in our prayers.</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

I also wanted to let you guys know that Luis was up yesterday. I went to go see him after the fundraiser. I was telling him about the event. When I mentioned that we had a hop at the fundraiser he opened his eyes really big, I know he wanted to say something but couldn't. Please continue to pray for him and his family. I will continue to keep you guys posted. Once again, THANK YOU guys for ANOTHER great event.  [/b]


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey im from waco and just found out 

what is he in the hospital for and can people visit.

cobra 
waco tx.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

like everyone has said before...thanks to everyone who came out and showed support for louie & his family!!! much love!!! here is a link to the pics on my myspace...over 100 pics...very good turn out especially on a short notice!!! thx again!

<a href=\'http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=76302776&albumId=2679634\' target=\'_blank\'>http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2679634</a>
sorry if i left any clubs out!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just wanted to let you guys know that I spoke to Esther and she said that when we left last night Luis got really bad. Today they said he has Acute Respiratory Distress along with pneumonia. She is asking that we all pray for Luis, so can you guys please, please say a little prayer for him. I will continue to keep you guys posted.  *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 20 2009, 09:25 PM~13635912
> *Just wanted to let you guys know that I spoke to Esther and she said that when we left last night Luis got really bad.  Today they said he has Acute Respiratory Distress along with pneumonia.  She is asking that we all pray for Luis, so can you guys please, please say a little prayer for him.  I will continue to keep you guys posted.
> *



:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just a reminder that we will be printing out the events list and need to make sure all scheduled events are on the list. If you have an event that has not been listed on our list, please send that to me ASAP. 

Don't forget ULA MEETING ~ Thursday - April 23rd @ 8:30pm - The D Bar*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Isela will do a big shout out today on KNON between 1pm-2pm, so if you can listen to it on the radio or on the net at KNON.org thx


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 20 2009, 09:25 PM~13635912
> *Just wanted to let you guys know that I spoke to Esther and she said that when we left last night Luis got really bad.  Today they said he has Acute Respiratory Distress along with pneumonia.  She is asking that we all pray for Luis, so can you guys please, please say a little prayer for him.  I will continue to keep you guys posted.
> *


Hope he will be allright... I will prayer for him n he good of my friends when I was young use work his (lm Customs) Back in the day :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Is it possible that the president or vice president of your club send me a physical address to their home or business. Esther Morales would like to send a thank you know to all of you guys and need it asap. Send it to my email address please or PM me. Thanks


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Update: Louie is doing a little better from last week.. Still critical but has made some progress since his slide last week.. Keep praying for Louie and his family..


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hello ULA / ULC / Solo Riders / Shops
I got this message from Luis Morales' niece, I wanted to share it with you guys..........



Hello belinda! I've been meaning to stop by and tell you and all the car clubs how much my family and I appreciate all of the help and support you have given us. There aren't enough words or gestures that could describe how appreciative we are. My Tio Luis means the world to me and thanks to everyone's prayers, I am thankful everyday he is here with us. The fundraiser was awesome and will help LM Customs and the Morales family get through this tough time. Again, thank you thank you thank you! Can't wait to see you soon!
Sincerely,
Angelica Morales*


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

I GOT IN MY PRAYERS....CLAY.....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos ride is this?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 10:59 PM~13750453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Used to belong to Gordy from Infinti, he sold it to Robert from Blvd Aces who had the car redone by Arelio...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 1 2009, 10:07 AM~13753249
> *Used to belong to Gordy from Infinti, he sold it to Robert from Blvd Aces who had the car redone by Arelio...
> *


Cool. Its the same car. Thats what I thought. :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!!

just got off phone wit my dad (CHITO)

HE SAYS LOUIE IS DOING A LOT BETTER!

& WANTS EVERYONE TO KNOW...

HE'S BAAAACCCCCCKKK!!!!

YUP LOUIE IS TALKIN (SHIT) ALREADY LOL!!!

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/COLOR]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Everyone is invited for any info you can call GABBY at 469-632-6993


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING ON THURSDAY, MAY 21ST 
THE D BAR - 8:30PM
*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Here are pixs of the items being raffled off for Luis Morales:

*a autograph Dallas Cowboys football helmet autographed by Everson Walls









*a autographed football signed by Everson Walls 









*a signed Ed "Too Tall" Jones autographed jersey

















Please contact Belinda for raffle info.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, June 4th
@ The D BAR
8:30 pm

If anyone have an event that is <span style=\'color:blue\'>"NOT" listed on the events list, please let me know TODAY, so we can added on there. THX</span> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

LM Customs is hiring we are located at 905 haymarket rd Dallas Tx 75217 Ph: 972-913-1940 need body man, and labor 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Whats up Chuckie,Louie????????????? Nice pics.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

All wrape frame,3 pump set up 1 adex dump 2 L A squre,interior is done in vinyl and tweet inserts has bucket seats floor shift,231 V6 run great has around 70 thousand original miles. asking $9,500 OBO contact me for information about the car at (972)913-1940 ask for lupe


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

LM BUILT (SECRET GARDEN)


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

HOW IS LUIS DOING? TELL HIM CLAY SAYS WUT UP.....


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214+Jul 28 2009, 10:20 PM~14610283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you new Gut's, whats next ?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

paint and some other things :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 18 2009, 10:13 AM~14802910
> *paint and some other things :biggrin:
> *


Put Hydros on it ! 4-pumps , 14-Batteries , and no Slowdowns ! ! !


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 18 2009, 08:46 AM~14803184
> *Put Hydros on it !      4-pumps , 14-Batteries , and no Slowdowns ! ! !
> *



FUCK NO!!! hell naw it wont be right


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Aug 18 2009, 10:46 AM~14803184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, how you goign to do your set-up Jr..... Slowdown or NO slowdown ? :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 18 2009, 02:27 PM~14805546
> * NO!!!  hell naw it wont be right
> *



:uh: 

:biggrin: Then I guess you going to put a 50" TV in the Bed .


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 18 2009, 12:27 PM~14805549
> *So, how you goign to do your set-up Jr.....  Slowdown or NO slowdown ?  :biggrin:
> *


slowdown homie :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

ttt for the big bad LM :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Aug 18 2009, 02:41 PM~14805691
> *slowdown homie :biggrin:
> *


  Ha Ha Ha ........ How many batteries ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 19 2009, 09:26 AM~14814472
> *ttt for the big bad LM :biggrin:
> *



Was Up Hugo ! How are things at C.D.L.B.B. ?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 8/27 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 18 2009, 08:13 AM~14802910
> *==================================
> *



PM Sent.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

.
.
.
.
*ULA HOPTOBERFEST 2009: * *[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500385&st=0*[/url]


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Wuts gud big LM


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats to Luis and all the guys over at LM for making the 2010 Feburary issue of Lowrider Magazine.





All rights, Images and articles belong to Lowrider Magazine copyright 2009 by Source Interlink Magazines,LLC All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Dec 13 2009, 11:42 PM~15974171
> *Congrats to Luis and all the guys over at LM for making the 2010 Feburary issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> All rights, Images and articles belong to Lowrider Magazine copyright 2009 by Source Interlink Magazines,LLC All Rights Reserved.
> 
> ...



BIG UPS TO LUIS ON HIS ACCOMPLISNMENTS !!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

well deserved!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Dec 14 2009, 01:42 AM~15974171
> *Congrats to Luis and all the guys over at LM for making the 2010 Feburary issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> All rights, Images and articles belong to Lowrider Magazine copyright 2009 by Source Interlink Magazines,LLC All Rights Reserved.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CONGRATS!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

Good job and congrats!! Don't hit this forum much but glad I did. Who ever sees Luis tell him I said wasup and good to see he is doing much better...

:thumbsup: 

- tony valadez
[email protected]


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Talked to him yesterday said he hasnt even seen the Mag. yet....


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

if you know anybody that need a lil hoppti let me know, its the 95 neon runs...need to get rid of it ASAP and asking $350 for it, got title and stickers are good till next year..let me know PM me or e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A brief excerpts from the letter I sent to Joe Ray last year when Louie was in the hospital..

Prop's to Joe Ray because he said they would do something for Louie, he asked that I keep him updated on Louie condition.. Thankfully it was a happy ending...
I hope to see Louie included in the next Hall of Fame class...

Subject: Lowrider Legend forgotten
Sat, April 11, 2009 9:46:00 PM From:<[email protected]>
To: [email protected] 

Dear Joe Ray,

Had a couple things I'd like to run past you from our conversation earlier today. 

1) Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs our prayers.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite.. 
2) Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texans to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hoppers..
3) Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years... 

We are praying that Louie makes it through tonight.. I would hope that he can be mentioned in an upcoming LRM issue.. His Rivi was featured last year in LRM.

Sincerely;

Homie John


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Dec 14 2009, 01:42 AM~15974171
> *Congrats to Luis and all the guys over at LM for making the 2010 Feburary issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> All rights, Images and articles belong to Lowrider Magazine copyright 2009 by Source Interlink Magazines,LLC All Rights Reserved.
> 
> ...



thats awesome bro congrats


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2009, 07:36 PM~16002501
> *A brief excerpts from the letter I sent to Joe Ray last year when Louie was in the hospital..
> 
> Prop's to Joe Ray because he said they would do something for Louie, he asked that I keep him updated on Louie condition.. Thankfully it was a happy ending...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE LOUIE......REMEMBER THIS ONE LOUIE.....









:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Dec 14 2009, 01:42 AM~15974171
> *Congrats to Luis and all the guys over at LM for making the 2010 Feburary issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> All rights, Images and articles belong to Lowrider Magazine copyright 2009 by Source Interlink Magazines,LLC All Rights Reserved.
> 
> ...


TTT 4 LM CUSTOMS Good JoB! keep it up already homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2009, 08:36 PM~16002501
> *A brief excerpts from the letter I sent to Joe Ray last year when Louie was in the hospital..
> 
> Prop's to Joe Ray because he said they would do something for Louie, he asked that I keep him updated on Louie condition.. Thankfully it was a happy ending...
> ...


already homie :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey guys, trying to get a digital dash sorted for my 65 riviera. I think you guys are the guys that built tight grip.

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...exas/index.html

If so can you guys point me in the right direction for digital gauges and the dos and donts of cracking open the console. I was going to go with dakota universals but wouldn't mind getting my hand held a little on this one. Sorry if you guys arnt the guys. and Thanks in advance for any help. :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> Hey guys, trying to get a digital dash sorted for my 65 riviera. I think you guys are the guys that built tight grip.
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...exas/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hows Louie doing? Did his health improved?


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

RML3864 said:


> Dose L&M still do convertables I want to do my 86 regal and heard they use to do them. Anyone know if they do and how much.


 I want to know also ?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

They still do, seen a monte carlo and caddy they were making convetable last few times I was there.


----------

